
Node-red, a visual tool for wiring the Internet of Things - kevinbluer
https://github.com/node-red/node-red
======
kristiandupont
This looks cool and I love IoT so I wish I could figure out what it does!

The screenshot looks like it might give me a hint except it's too small to
read and I can't figure out how to enlarge it if that's possible.

>It [...] makes it easy to wire together flows using the wide range nodes in
the palette.

Right, well does that mean? Is this a visual programming language? An IFTT or
YQL-like service?

I know that I can read the getting started guide but that tells me how to
install the software and how to create my first flow from a quick look at it,
and I am not going to spend more time now, except for ranting here :-)

~~~
tmuir
[http://flows.nodered.org](http://flows.nodered.org) has a bunch of examples.

It looks like the program is serialized to JSON, which you can open in their
editor to edit graphically. Pretty cool.

------
spants
Node-Red is one of the most useful applications that I have installed
recently.

In my case, I have several low cost wireless temperature measuring sensors
([http://shop.ciseco.co.uk](http://shop.ciseco.co.uk)) mixing data with an
openweathermap feed sending data to emoncms and other systems. Also connected
are wireless buttons (ciseco again) on the washing machine linked to node-red
that sends a pushbullet alert when the timer is up.

As has been said - check out the flows website for examples.

